# SLR grip for iPhone



## ahsanford (Apr 21, 2016)

http://bokeh.digitalrev.com/article/dslr-your-iphone-with-sound-activated-smartphone-grip-pictar

I roll my eyes at most 'mobile camera bolt-ons', but this isn't a super terrible idea. Give your camera's current sensor the grip, cold shoe, tripod mount, stable shutter button and dedicated controls it needs. Apparently it communicates with the phone with sound (picked up through the microphone) for lower power consumption than full time bluetooth.

Still have no idea how an aperture wheel works for a lens fixed at f/2.2, though... :

But hey, it (and the native phone) have spot metering at any AF point. _Available now everywhere except for most Canon products._ 

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 21, 2016)

Regarding the 'ultrasonic frequency system'...

that's a neat way to avoid actually having to do electrical interface design, I guess, but putting a connector in the grip and allowing it to control and charge the phone would have been a better move, IMO. No Bluetooth required, and mitigate the power draw from the display.


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm going to get one a put a giant SONY Milc sticker on it.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 21, 2016)

slclick said:


> I'm going to get one a put a giant SONY Milc sticker on it.



LOL quote of the day. 8) ;D


----------



## LDS (Apr 21, 2016)

They are spamming me (three mails in two days) on my "spam collector" address... not a good way to look for prospect customers, IMHO... even if I owned an iPhone.

Anyway, this ends up to be expensive add-ons for devices with a short life.


----------



## d (Apr 22, 2016)

LDS said:


> Anyway, this ends up to be expensive add-ons for devices with a short life.



Agreed.


----------

